# Army Painting Challenge - November 2013



## humakt

A new thread for this month.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Well I am going to finish up the last of my Empire Warmachines (the mortar) for this month's challenge:

Before:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Gonna do some Fire Warriors.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Adding another weirdboy to the hoard this month to give me a little more time to work on some of the dregs that don't form full units so can't be used in the AP challenge.


----------



## Jacobite

Right proof pic (well two so you can see the date):


----------



## emissaryofdark

*November entry*

Going back to Tau this month and hoping to get the drones out of the way, i hate painting these but they need doing.
It is a mix of all the drones available, inc a sniper drone team, they will end up as:-
3 Drone squads of 6
3 Drone sniper team
mix of support drones to go with my Crisis suits

All done thank god i don't have any more to paint! Oh! i do but they go with next months entry.......

the black structure in the middle is spare weapons made into an objective not part of this months entry.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i've completed my model but apparently photobucket is having issues today and won't let me upload. I've had to host it on facebook. 










And so another Weirdboy joins the waaaagh, say hello to Aaaaaaarng.


----------



## Iraqiel

This month I'll be modelling, assembling and painting a Dreadknight. Call it practice for the Dreamforge Leviathan I just got in the mail...










Nice work there Grimzag, that was quick work and an awesome miniature! Also, I like the bells on the shoes and his nepalese style hat!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished up my mortar team:


----------



## Mossy Toes

I'll be shooting for these Daemonettes this month around.


----------



## JAMOB

I'll be going for these Glade Riders, though I'm not sure if I'll be doing all of them or just 5-6.










Damn guys, those are some nice models...


----------



## Relise

This time in the correct thread.....

I'm going back to my marines this month and a squad of Sternguard


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ok got mine for this month.

santa clork has been about and is coming up with a warbuggy.









so here it is in pieces on top of a box

ill put up a picture when its a bit more built


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Just got a box of Shadow Warriors for my son's High elves. They will be my entry for this month.


----------



## Septok

I'm going to have to stay light this month, on account of needing to prepare some 40K stuff that I can't enter here and my exams about now. It'll be an Anointed of Asuryan this month, once I get around to spraying him. 

Also, placeholder post.


----------



## Nordicus

Rightio, this month I will do another Daemon Prince (last one for now in my collection)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be painting up the Judge this month!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'll be painting up the Judge this month!


Here come da Judge, Here come da Judge...


----------



## Old Man78

I'm still moving house, so a cheeky chaplain from me, hopefully!


----------



## Nordicus

Et voila; Daemon prince of Tzeentch.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

here we go warbuggy for this month keeping it festive.


----------



## humakt

Nice work @Nordicus and @Ring Master "Honka"

Some really nice looking pieces.


----------



## Stormxlr

I'll be painting deathwing command squad, 5 DW terminators and if I have time 5 DW knights. 
I'll post some photos of them on upcoming Monday. Placeholder post for now


----------



## Septok

Bit of a late entry, so I'll have to hurry up. That said, 13 days is just short of two weeks and I shouldn't be so snowed under that an Anointed would take so long (that said, snow anytime now would be appreciated).

So, the Anointed of Asuryan. Having undercoated him, his arms (then head) fell off. So I decided to leave the weapon arm off for convenience.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished the 5 Tartaros I entered, all varnished now. Shit pictures as usual sorry:


----------



## Iraqiel

One Dreadknight, done. Now to get cracking on some gaunts...


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Nov Entry*

Bit late out of the blocks. had IT probs, sat on my painting glasses..jeez
so a bit of a cop out, Dark Vengeance Librarian Turmiel.


----------



## Old Man78

Shite pic, but it is nearly 1am, think my painting is getting worse not better anyway!


----------



## Septok

A bit late, but oh well. Yet again, shitty photo quality, but I won't bore the lot of you.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Must... finish... tau...


----------



## KjellThorngaard

And....... Done painting. Craptacular pics, but no time tonight for the tripod.


----------



## Relise

Still quite a bit to go on my Sternguard but I have more time this week and this weekend..... When are you looking to close this months thread Humakt? It might have to be a RL card for me


----------



## Relise

Phew!! just finished my sternguard. Bases need to be finished off but i want to use the new Agrellan Earth technical paint. Picked some up yesterday so im going to experiment on spare bases first. Anyway here's Novembers unit

Time to dig into the bits box for next months entry😀


----------

